# I don't take anything for granted anymore...



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

This is something I have been realizing slowly, ever since my eyes were opened to current realities and I began prepping in earnest back in January. I think that many people feel that preppers tend to be "doom and gloom," but I think that all of this preparing has made me a more grateful person. I think our society in general is so distracted and perhaps consumed by things that don't really matter, and we don't take stock of all the things that we DO have. While preparing for situations that might happen I have spent more time thinking about my family's NEEDS as opposed to WANTS. I thank God every night that my family's needs are provided for. I am so thankful that when my young children tell me they are hungry that I can feed them nutritious food. I am thankful that I can tuck them in at night and not worry about their security. I'm thankful for my family's health, and that I can walk and drive in my community and not worry about mobs or zombies. I am thankful for our house which provides wonderful shelter from the elements. I'm also thankful for virtual communities like this one, where information can be shared (I have learned so much here). I am thankful for the freedoms that I still have, like the freedom to worship how I want to. I can't take all of these things for granted anymore, and I think this makes me a better person.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome post! Being a thankful person who is aware of the blessings in their life makes you a more content person and a pleasure for others to be around. Your outlook on life and the blessings God provides is encouraging! :congrat:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Life is good.

Jimmy


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mdmdmd said:


> This is something I have been realizing slowly, ever since my eyes were opened to current realities and I began prepping in earnest back in January. I think that many people feel that preppers tend to be "doom and gloom," but I think that all of this preparing has made me a more grateful person. I think our society in general is so distracted and perhaps consumed by things that don't really matter, and we don't take stock of all the things that we DO have. While preparing for situations that might happen I have spent more time thinking about my family's NEEDS as opposed to WANTS. I thank God every night that my family's needs are provided for. I am so thankful that when my young children tell me they are hungry that I can feed them nutritious food. I am thankful that I can tuck them in at night and not worry about their security. I'm thankful for my family's health, and that I can walk and drive in my community and not worry about mobs or zombies. I am thankful for our house which provides wonderful shelter from the elements. I'm also thankful for virtual communities like this one, where information can be shared (I have learned so much here). I am thankful for the freedoms that I still have, like the freedom to worship how I want to. I can't take all of these things for granted anymore, and I think this makes me a better person.


I think you're right. You can also be thankful for hot showers, electricity, and an endless supply of tap water. We have to enjoy that while we can. And one more thing: right now, if we need something we can still go to the store and get it. We can still buy gas, food, fast food, and all kinds of other things.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

We all need to count our blessings. But remember to enjoy what we can and that it could always be the last time we can enjoy it.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I agree! We have so many blessings in our lives each day that we can so easily take for granted. When we start preparing for the "what ifs" it puts our focus on what is truly important in life.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

Getting ready for the past eleven years and the first thing that I did was to get the hell out of CA and into the woods of OR.

One thing that I found out is ...."To Be Ready Is Not"... Ponce...............the reason for this is that there is always something new to do or to improved.

Keep up to date with what people are doing and choose what is best for you, from years ago I have 1,750 rolls of toilet paper that now have gone up in price more than double........same for my "Mountain House" food supply that has gone up from $900.00 to almost $3,000.

Get ready today for the way that you want to live tomorrow........


----------



## whome (Oct 6, 2011)

Great post. Gratitude is a survival must!


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife is visiting relatives in the midwest for the first time, many of whom are dirt poor. She called to say she did not fully realize how fortunate we are until now.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have to agree that most of us have lots to be thankfull for and need to look at the good side more often.:ranton: But some of the sheeple and the rosecolored glasses in which there can be no possible future danger of any kind everything is perfect ......get on my nerves.:rantoff:

All in all we have lots to be thankfull for especially that we have the wisdom to prepare for the worst (as best we can) and hope (and give thanks) for the best
I'll just say thanks to all who are part of our online community, for the ideas and support we give to one another.:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Jimmy24 said:


> Life is good.
> 
> Jimmy


I could not say it better ... :melikey:


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

We've been talking about this very thing, most recently. It was because of a thread I stumbled upon from last year. Very disturbing - very sad. We have everything to be thankful for.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/foru...ould-major-fail-famine-disturbing-photo-4625/


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Good post.I was thinking on these same lines today .


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

as my mom would say " there but for the grace of GOD go I". many of us are just a short fall away from disaster


----------



## squidy (Nov 2, 2011)

I definitely agree. I am on a different prep forum (just joined this one because I found an interesting thread on here through a Google search) and the more I learn, and the more I think about preparing for anything that might be necessary, and the more I think about scenarios for WHY preps might be necessary, I do find myself noticing and appreciating a lot of things I didn't really think about before.
This world we've built ourselves is amazing.
And even though I hang out on these forums and I try to be prepared, I have confidence that people will not let this world collapse into long-term disarray. And I am grateful for all the wonderful minds and brilliant ideas the human race has to share.

Not to disregard the beauty and provision of the natural world. But if all I needed was nature, I wouldn't feel the need to be a prepper.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Squidy.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> Phl 4:11 Not that I speak in respect of want: for I have learned, in whatsoever state I am, [therewith] to be content.


Squidy, I want to share something about being content where you are. I have been married nearly 20 years. During this time, things have not always been so great. My husband, a Vietnam Vet, did not deal with his memories well and let them bring him down, but in that, it brought our whole family down. I mean way down. At one point, being homeless and having to share one bedroom. Afterwards, no car, having to live in the most accessible neighborhoods in town, and the cheapest place, which meant also the most troubled apartments in the most troubled places in town.

Our awful little apartment would be painted with someone elses leftover paint (I would hand mix to get nice colors) I would sew pillow covers so our couches would look good, paint ugly furniture, cut out calendar photos that had nice landscapes, and frame them with dollar store frames.....The last bad place we were in, we built a wood fence from salvaged lumber, fenced off our duplex yard, built raised garden beds, a shed and landscaped the front with materials we got from outings (local cops that frequented the complex we were within would laugh and say we stood out like a flower in a garbage dump).

Now we are in a much better place, outside of town, safe (places we have lived had entire gangs living in them as well as cartel drug dealers), and with minimal neighbors, and on acreage. I feel so incredibly blessed now. I have had former sister-in-laws who would have fits over what I went through as a wife and felt I should have dumped my husband...over not having a better life, but my life, and that of my kids would not have been better off without a whole family, so much more important than stuff.

In other words, living well is all about what you put into it, not what you get out of it.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Good Post, HoppeEL4!


----------

